
Show HN: ModelChimp, Track and Collaborate on Machine Learning Models - samzer
https://www.modelchimp.com/
======
mkarthik
What does this do ? Can you explain more ?

~~~
samzer
It basically helps to share, track and collaborate on your machine learning
models.

These are the features of the platform:

\- Web portal to manage your models

\- Invite or Add team members to your project

\- Have discussions on each of the model

\- Compare Models

\- Dashboard to compare the evaluations of all the models

\- Store your machine learning models on ModelChimp Cloud

\- Added Deep learning support ( At present Keras only)

Also, adding a video of the product
[https://vimeo.com/265189758](https://vimeo.com/265189758)

